# my Patterdale Terrier x pup is out of control



## Glenbo (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi i have a 4 month year old Patterdale Terrier x Cocker Spaniel....

And I'm making a real mess of training him.

He is my first dog i have ever owned, being a long time Cat owner, i didn't realise how hard it was to own a Dog, that being said i love him and I'm attached to him, so looks like i need to train myself as well as him.

Here is my problems with him.

-Messing in the house, randomly anywhere, on sofas, floors, anywhere

-The dog coming between me and my partner when we are sitting on the sofa

-Stealing/Snatching food, running off with it, then getting aggressive when trying to retrieve it from him (he also does this with my toddlers toys)

-Aggressive play fighting, including growling, biting, scratching

-Running off any chance he can get (we have stair gates to stop him getting into the hall way where the front door is, but the kids will leave it open occasionally and he will make a run for it, he did this today and got hit by a car in the road outside my house, luckily he was not hurt)

-Running up stairs and hiding, he is not allowed up stairs in the house but any chance he will get he will run upstairs and hide under the bed where we can't get to him

-not lying in his bed so constantly havign to get him off the sofa

-can't take him off the lead, he will make a run for it or attack other dogs

-Attacking/jumping on/biting/pulling out hair of other dogs that are friendly to him

-Chasing 1 of my 3 cats to the point it wont come down the stairs, the other 2 fight back at him and hes scared of them

-Stealing the cats food

List is pretty endless, theres probably plenty of things i have missed out.

Where do i start? today he got hit by a car after chasing him outside for half a hour after he got out of the house, he wasn't hurt but very nearly.

Any help would be useful, i never realised how hard keeping a dog was and if i knew i wouldn't of jumped in head first like i did, but i have him now, and i want to make him obedient without paying lots of money for classes etc and make him a happy family dog.

This is Brucey my Patterdale Terrier x Cocker Spaniel


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I think some of your problems stem from having a cross from two very intelligent breeds who need work to keep them occupied....lots of mental stimulation.

I also feel that, at this point, with the problems you describe that it would be well worth spending money at least on classes, if not a behaviourist to give you advice and guidance. Resource guarding, aggression, lack of bite inhibition etc need sorting asap.

Reference the toilet training; I would start from scratch; take pup out every hour or so, plus on waking, finishing a meal, finishing playing, any sign of circling, sniffing, scratching at the floor etc. Watch like a hawk. Praise like mad when the correct behaviour is achieved; don't punish accidents, just clean them up with a pet cleaner. At 4 months it may also be worth attaching a house line so that pup is never out of your sight. Also crate training (there is a sticky here) is worth it's weight in gold in my opinion, but is very much a personal choice.

Lastly; I would get pup checked by a vet following the car incident; serious internal injuries may be present in the absence of external signs (not trying to worry you unduly, sorry).

Hopefully, people with far more knowledge than me will post soon - just didn't want to ignore you.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Glenbo said:


> Any help would be useful, i never realised how hard keeping a dog was and if i knew i wouldn't of jumped in head first like i did, but i have him now, and i want to make him obedient without paying lots of money for classes etc and make him a happy family dog


He does look adorable! With a dog you make a large time investment when they're young, and then enjoy the return for years after.

Take a look at the housetraining thread for the messes issues. Basically supervise, take out when he wants to go and reward with praise or even a training treat for going in the right place. If you can clear up the smells where he's been before with Biological powder good enough, and then avoid him doing it in the wrong places; he'll soon learn where he's meant to go. Regular meal times matter to help his schedule be predictable.

Puppy classes ought not be very expensive, it's not like car driving lessons. You need to learn how to train, and have a dog do what you want.

Your basic problem is that your Brucey is acting like a dog, rather than a dog that's been taught how to live nicely with people.

On the guarding of "stolen" objects, the right strategy is to exchange something he finds higher value. You can practice with toys he likes, have him give you them when saying "Drop!" wafting a training treat to his nose (small delicious smelly things either ready prepared, or small slices of hotdog, cheese, or leftover chicken etc), and then give the object back. So he learns surrendering an object to you, tends to pay.

What you absolutely musten't do, is chase him around, try to snatch things by trickery, or force him to give stuff up.

The puppy "attacking" other dogs, is just playing and normal, they love play-fighting.

If you can find a puppy play romp or class near you, they are great fun to go to. Take a look at Dog Star Daily for some top advice on puppy rearing Raising A Puppy and Dog Star Daily Free Download Aricles


----------



## gizzmo341 (Mar 23, 2011)

OMG the second pic is my dog i swear!!!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

He looks like a sweetie.

Our Holly isn't allowed on the sofa without an invite, so if she jumps up or is already on the sofa (if we are out of the room), we point to the floor and say "off". However when she was a pup we used to use the back of our arm, or our leg to literally push her off the sofa. She knows not to, but she pushes her luck.

As for the upstairs thing... Can you not fit a stair gate? We have a stair gate from the kitchen to the hallway, so that she can't get upstairs.

Also with the stealing thing... once he has the hang of "drop", start to teach him "leave", so as soon as he starts to look at something say "leave", and if he leaves it alone, praise. If he goes and gets it, you can use your "drop" command


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree with the post above by Dogless. It's too late now, but Patterdales (and their crosses) are not suitable for inexperienced owners. They are one of the toughest, most demanding breeds around and aggression problems are quite common. Resource guarding is a common problem in Cocker Spaniels too.
Some things to try:
Stop him going upstairs by putting a babygate at the bottom of the stairs. 
Teach him that nothing in life is free; he has to sit before he gets his food, any treats and any game with him is on your terms. Keep him on a light lead around the house all the time (cut off the loop your hand goes through so it won't get snagged, about 5 or 6 feet will do nicely), then you can remove him from the sofa/anywhere he shouldn't be without getting confrontational - you can just pick up the other end and make him go where you want. You can also help house training by tying it to your belt so he can't go off and crap on the furniture. You can see when he wants to go (sniffing the ground, circling) and get him outside pronto.
It's really important to go to training classes; they are for you as much as the dog, so you can learn what his body language is saying and you can get lots of ideas for things to do with him.


----------



## Glenbo (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.

We do have 2 stair gates, one on the front room door and one on the play room door where the cats are fed, problem is i have 4 young children so keeping the gate closed is fruitless most of the time.

As for the Patterdales being not for beginners....i can see that lol! problem is when i got him he was labelled as a 'Lakeland Cockerdale' and i knew very little about him and the internet had no info whatsoever....and now i know he is mostly patterdale (in looks, size and behaviour) its still very hard to find info about these dogs other than stuff on hunting forums which is not helpful.

I'm going to take some time reading your responses properly when i get the chance and will post back, thanks again


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

i will start by saying OMG he is cute. My advice would be start with the basics, crate training it fantastic for toilet training as mentioned before. Also go along to some basic training classes and once you have got the basic sit, leave and recall (which takes time) you will find it makes a huge difference. Each day is a new day and take it as it comes, you will have good days and bad days to begin with and what ever happened the previous day forget about it and start again.


----------



## gizzmo341 (Mar 23, 2011)

Glenbo said:


> -Messing in the house, randomly anywhere, on sofas, floors, anywhere
> 
> -The dog coming between me and my partner when we are sitting on the sofa
> 
> ...


i think your expecting too much out of a four month old pup, i don't mean that in a bad way


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Burrowzig said:


> I agree with the post above by Dogless. It's too late now, but Patterdales (and their crosses) are not suitable for inexperienced owners. They are one of the toughest, most demanding breeds around and aggression problems are quite common. Resource guarding is a common problem in Cocker Spaniels too.
> Some things to try:
> Stop him going upstairs by putting a babygate at the bottom of the stairs.
> Teach him that nothing in life is free; he has to sit before he gets his food, any treats and any game with him is on your terms. Keep him on a light lead around the house all the time (cut off the loop your hand goes through so it won't get snagged, about 5 or 6 feet will do nicely), then you can remove him from the sofa/anywhere he shouldn't be without getting confrontational - you can just pick up the other end and make him go where you want. You can also help house training by tying it to your belt so he can't go off and crap on the furniture. You can see when he wants to go (sniffing the ground, circling) and get him outside pronto.
> It's really important to go to training classes; they are for you as much as the dog, so you can learn what his body language is saying and you can get lots of ideas for things to do with him.


Absolutely agree with working for everything; I do it for everything - sit and wait for food, lead to go on etc, varied commands for treats and toys etc etc. Sit and wait before I will open the baby gate to greet. I think that the constant training is a bonus, plus Kilo has mental stimulation and enjoyment too


----------



## wynnpot (Jan 25, 2011)

Glenbo said:


> Here is my problems with him.
> 
> -Messing in the house, randomly anywhere, on sofas, floors, anywhere
> *Crate-train him? There are 101 ways to toilet train a dog avaliable. You need to make sure you're consistant with it though.*
> ...


Sorry to say it but you didn't pick the right dog! What a mix for a first time owner!!!! HOWEVER! When there's a will there's a way, you should really invest money in a GOOD trainer/behaviourist, and I mean preferably 1-2-1 sessions rather than a puppy obedience class.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

kaisa624 said:


> if she jumps up or is already on the sofa (if we are out of the room), we point to the floor and say "off". However when she was a pup we used to use the back of our arm, or our leg to literally push her off the sofa


The pushing away is a bad idea because a puppy misinterprets a push away as play and tends to get more excited and out of control not less.

If you don't want dogs on sofas, you need to be consistent about it, and make sure the floor is interesting enough. They tend to want to be where everyone else is.


----------



## Glenbo (Apr 1, 2011)

The 'Off' command and persistance is working a treat, i have been doing this non stop today since the accident, this was when i really had to start coming down on him harder, im far to soft with him.

Us cat only owners are far to soft for dogs! so i need to learn to be much more ferm, i let him get away with murder.

One other point i forgot to mention....and its probably the biggest one.

Walking!

he is a abosolute nightmare to walk, he drags his chain and leads, walking himself on 2 legs the whole walk, i try to keep him behind me to the point where the chain is cutting into my hand but its impossible for long periods of time.

I'm thinking of getting him a extendable lead that i can shorten to try and keep him behind me or atleast along side me.

Another thing is, he has never once gone toilet on his walks, he will do it in my back yard but never on a walk the whole time i have had him, its also hard to knwo when he wants to go toilet because he doesnt do the 'cock the leg up' thing, he just does it from standing.

For the guy saying i have the wrong dog, yes i probably do but we love him and hes here for life, Patterdale information is non existent on the net so i'm learning everyday.

Talk about me jumping in head first!


----------



## wynnpot (Jan 25, 2011)

Glenbo said:


> The 'Off' command and persistance is working a treat, i have been doing this non stop today since the accident, this was when i really had to start coming down on him harder, im far to soft with him.
> 
> Us cat only owners are far to soft for dogs! so i need to learn to be much more ferm, i let him get away with murder.
> 
> ...


Oi I'm not a bloke!

Anyhoo, it's great that you're seeking help and not giving up. I still think you should get 121s with someone though. A person on a forum cannot demonstrate any training ideas and really assess your pup.
Don't worry if he doesn't cock his leg - he's only 4 months!

Maybe get a good thin (if he doesn't chew it) leather lead. they need wearing in but I personally think they're well worth it! you can get ones with Clips on so you can have it extended or shorter.

There are lots of ideas about lead walking on there if you search the forum. It sounds like he is just one big ball of energy to me, and that you need to channel that. I would maybe stick a harness on him though so he doesn't choke himself which it sounds like he is probably doing


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Glenbo said:


> The 'Off' command and persistance is working a treat, i have been doing this non stop today since the accident, this was when i really had to start coming down on him harder, im far to soft with him.
> 
> Us cat only owners are far to soft for dogs! so i need to learn to be much more ferm, i let him get away with murder.
> 
> ...


In terms of walking; personally I do not like extendables as I think it teaches the dog that pulling = more lead = a very good thing. I think that a good class to give the foundations of loose lead walking is probably best. It has taken months of persistence to teach Kilo to walk on a loose lead; it takes huge resources of patience and I actually use a Dogmatic headcollar when I am short of time or go somewhere very exciting like into town or where there is a lot of stimulation as firstly Kilo is strong and can really try and pull and secondly I try and NEVER let him have a taught lead when he is just being walked on a flat collar.

It is great that you are so committed to your dog; like you said, he probably isn't a 'good' first dog, but now you have him at least you are doing the best for him that you can.

Oh, he doesn't cock his leg yet as he is too young and his hormones haven't come flooding in!!


----------



## wynnpot (Jan 25, 2011)

Glenbo said:


> Another thing is, he has never once gone toilet on his walks, he will do it in my back yard but never on a walk the whole time i have had him, its also hard to knwo when he wants to go toilet because he doesnt do the 'cock the leg up' thing, he just does it from standing.


Also, before he does go to the toilet, there are usually signs. Not whether he lifts his leg up or not. Things like pacing, sniffing the floor alot etc.


----------



## Glenbo (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeh he defintiely paces, we noticed that and we put him outside when he does, just can't see the signs when hes out walking.

(by the way sorry about calling you a guy wynpott lol!  )

A harness sounds like a good idea, we had thought of doing that to because he literally walks on two legs when out on the lead, i mean to see it you would love it lol, hes hilarious to watch, hes deffo no hindrance to me, i just want to do right by him and be the best owner possible, his naughtyness is very cute also (except for the dumping on the floor...that bit aint cute lol)

My friend is gettign a Bull Mastiff x Rottweiler pup soon, and we will be doing lots of walks together, maybe with his new 'bigger' friend, he might learn some doggy manners  hes very cocky with big dogs, i have to keep him away from them most of the time because he winds them right up lol


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Glenbo said:


> Yeh he defintiely paces, we noticed that and we put him outside when he does, just can't see the signs when hes out walking.
> 
> (by the way sorry about calling you a guy wynpott lol!  )
> 
> ...


Just remember that what is 'cute' as a puppy may not remain so (and what is not yet a hinderance may become one) - don't let him do anything that you would not find acceptable in an adult dog. Also, your friend's pup is not likely to teach doggy manners as it won't have any itself. I know you don't want to spend money on classes but, honestly, it would be a sound investment.

Have you undertaken plenty of controlled socialisation and introductions at all? I don't think that avoidance is the answer, as other dogs become even more exciting I think - I have worked really hard on getting Kilo to simply meet other dogs then walk on or to walk past without desperately wanting to get to them.

You are right that having a puppy is hard work


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

I know exactly where you're coming from ... meet Badger my 5 month Cocker x Lakeland Terrier










We are lucky in the fact that Badger is our second Cocker x Terrier and we learnt a lot with Bo who is now the most fantastic dog but she was hard work as a pup.



Glenbo said:


> Hi i have a 4 month year old Patterdale Terrier x Cocker Spaniel....
> 
> And I'm making a real mess of training him.
> 
> ...


I almost gave Bo away when she was the same age as Brucey so I know where you are coming from. My advice would be:

-enroll in a puppy class asap where they will help you address some of the issues especially with other dogs. This really is money well spent and you will get valuable hands on advice.
-take away as many opportunites for him to be naughty as possible. He's a puppy, it's his job to test the boundaries. It is not forever but will pay dividends in the end. My house is still full of cardboard boxes blocking where I don't want Badger to go.
-stop telling him off and go mad on the praise when he is being good (I mean like you are possessed). If he has something he shouldn't, get one of his toys and get him to take that instead and then praise like mad. He will respond to praise much more than being told off. This makes life a lot less stressful for both of you.

I hope this has helped even if it is just to let you know that with firm consistant training cocker x terriers are fab dogs. :thumbup1:


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

Firstly - he's adorable

Secondly - he needs strong (not physical but mental) consistent direction. If you feel at your wits end already, crate him now to give both you and him time out, sure he'll shout the place down to start with because he's now being 'controlled', but he has to learn to earn all things in life.

You can use the crate to your advantage in all the issues you mention, toilet training, respect, time out, and most importantly SAFETY.

Leave a long line on him to prevent the chase games.

Either let him on the sofa all the time (think about this, even when he's rolled in fox poo) or not at all = consistency

Too much freedom can bring on the 'overtired' behaviour you see when children get like it - boundaries are needed by both. Decide on the boundaries you want and STICK to them = consistency.

Play using his generalised breeding capabilities eg. hide and retrieve, tunnels to go through, exchange unwanted items for high value ones ie your best scarf for a meaty treat if he likes them.

At all times - remember some of this behaviour is just being a puppy, if it gets too much, crate him for timeout and NOT crate him for punishment.

Good luck, it is and will be tough to start with (first dog and all that) and you have a very lively breeding mix to work with - finally, find a class to go to, with or without the puppy you'll learn loads.


----------



## Glenbo (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not really at my wits end, i like him being 'him', i just know we are doing it 'all wrong' so just trying to gather as much info as possible.

I'm refreshed to read that most of the info i have been given here, i have been doing, such as commands etc so i'm glad i'm on the right track.

All the info i'm getting is great, loads to read etc


----------



## Glenbo (Apr 1, 2011)

To the Melster, wow! another Brucey! your 'Badger' is identical, so he is a Patterdale Terrier x Cocker Spaniel also?

How are your Pats with your cat thats in your signature? Brucey seems to love the 2 cats that hate him and stand there groud, and he seems to want to hunt my 3rd cat who is terrified of him to the point where she won't come down stairs to eat etc, shes a big concern at the moment (she is the mother of the other 2 cats)


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Glenbo said:


> To the Melster, wow! another Brucey! your 'Badger' is identical, so he is a Patterdale Terrier x Cocker Spaniel also?
> 
> How are your Pats with your cat thats in your signature? Brucey seems to love the 2 cats that hate him and stand there groud, and he seems to want to hunt my 3rd cat who is terrified of him to the point where she won't come down stairs to eat etc, shes a big concern at the moment (she is the mother of the other 2 cats)


Badger is a Cocker x Lakeland Terrier and Bo is a Cocker x Border Terrier. We had the same with the cats with Badger, he left the aloof one and chased the friendly one. Unfortunately for us we had to rehome her with a neighbour where she now lives like a princess which is good news for her.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

PM me if you want information on Patterdales.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glenbo said:


> Hi i have a 4 month year old Patterdale Terrier x Cocker Spaniel....
> 
> And I'm making a real mess of training him.
> 
> ...


Toilet Training: He needss to be taken out every 30/45 minutes. Go out with him. When he starts to go, give it a name (Later they associate the name with going and you can use it as a toilet cue) when finished praise and treats.
He will need to be taken out especially after, drinking, eating, play and sleeping. Wat out for sniffing circling and scratching at the floor, usually signs he needs to go, get him out quick then. If he has a accident dont tell him off. it can make them nervous about going in front of you and likely to sneak off to do it. Make sure you clean up accidents with a special pet accident cleaner, smells left will make him likely to keep reapeating it. Take him out at night too, if he is in sight and sound of you take him out when he wakes or stirs, if not set an alarm and take him out a couple of times that way. By giving him only one option of a place to do it (Outside) he should soon get the message when he does and its rewarded with praise and treats.

Agressive play fighting: If he jumps up and nips, fold your arms turn your back and walk away. If he persists then take him out put him in the kitchen and leave him there for 5/10 minutes until he has calmed down. Let him back in, ignore him, and if he stays calm then praise and reward him. Anytime you are playing and he gets rough cease the game immediately and do the above.
dont resume the game and give attention until he has stopped it calmed down and stayed that way.

Keeping him safe in general: Personally I think it would be an idea to crate train him for times when you cant watch him and the kids are going in and out. It will also be somewhere where he doesnt have to be completely isolated but he can also be put if he wont leave the kids alone, when they want to play for short periods. It can also be used overnight for his bed, and can be an aid to toilet training when you cant watch him, it can also be an aid to toilet training, as usually dogs wont mess their beds or surrounding areas, it is an aid though only, he will still need to go out to be toilet trained.
Set the crate up, with his bed in their, some chews, toys things like kongs solid hollow hard rubber, you fill with wet food and goodies, you can even freeze them to make them last longer. Treat balls are good to you fill them with dry kibble, and set them to distribute bits here and there to keep him occupied. To encourage him to go in there, just casually throw treats and and toys or a ball in every so often so he chases in after it and gets used to going in and out. You should find he will settle in there with a chew or kong. Start by closing the door for a few minutes at a time, opening it again, and as he gets used to it extend the time and build it up.

Training: By teaching him some basic training, like sit, wait, stay, down,coming when called using treats as rewards, it should help you gain control. Even 2 or 3 10/15 minute sessions, a day can make a big difference.
He would also benefit from going to training classes, its only an hour a week,
but he will learn to socialise with other dogs in a controlled environment, you will also be shown how to train him, and can practise daily at the home sessions. Look for a small class, with an accredited trainer who uses reward based methods. Once you get some basic training in place it should be easier to gain and keep control, by giving him boundaries.

I would also maybe add another gate or two in the house, if you only have one on the stairs, at least another one in the kitchen.

Between, the toilet training programme, Crate training, some general basic obdience training daily, and taking him to classes, where he will learn to socialise and you will learn all the basics plus recall, I should think life should begin to get a lot easier and start to give you control. I wouldnt let him off lead until you have a reliable recall and get some basic training in general in place.

Hope this might be of help.


----------



## Adam2011 (May 20, 2011)

Hi, we have two boys patts, they are 8.5 weeks old and they are a complete handful. very loving but strong willed. It is constant, you will find yourself saying 'No' in your sleep. all i can say is keep going, love them, reward them when they have done right,But you must show them that you are the pack leader. Its going to be hard basicaly you have four kids and an adilesant teenager with a ' its not fair' complex. Just think in a couple of years you will have a loving, hard working intelligent dog.:thumbup1:


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

All the things you have listed i had issues with Lola when she was a puppy in exactly the same way. Now she will be 3 in October and she still has her moments but i have had a 1 2 1 behaviourist and taken her to dog training/socialising classes to get her where she is today! She still has issues, pulling on the lead, I got her a halti which she hated and now a harness because she was exactly the same standing practically on two back legs! Surprisingly strong little thing! The major issue i have now with her is aggression towards other dogs on lead and I believe this has all come about because of not researching the breed before i got her! Like you said they are incredibly cute and i was too soft on her....you must nip aggression in the bud now as it just gets harder as they get older! 

Its great that you are so committed though and he is only 4 months old so you have caught him at a great time! I'm sure he will turn into a wonderful dog...making the dog work for everything is key, sit before they do or get anything. We have stair gates to as two very timid cats who she still wants to chase and at the beginning she would try and rush past the gate but now she just sits and waits for you to return.

Lola is a cocker x jack russel and was sold to me in the light of being a family pet! I totally blame myself for falling in love with her cuteness and not researching the breeds properly but i have made sure ever since that i have done everything to help her become a happy dog and I love her to bits. Unfortunatly it is a never ending evolving process!


----------



## Glenbo (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi i haven't posted for a long time, Brucey is still out of control now at nearly 7 months lol!

He's only just started chewing everything in site (furniture, shoes etc)

I am thinking about getting him to behaviour classes now

hes still a great pet tho, hes very funny to watch.

I have learnt that he is definitely more Cocker Spaniel in behaviour than he is Patterdale Terrier, he is alot bigger than a Patterdale terrier now also and has the face of a Cocker Spaniel now he's more of a 'dog shape' rather than puppy.

I will keep you posted on his progression.

-Glen


----------



## Glenbo (Apr 1, 2011)

Thankfully he is getting a lot better 

Still very naughty but he is improving.

He is not pulling as much on the lead anymore.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Good to hear, thanks for the update .


----------



## Glenbo (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok Brucey is now 9 months old, and he has gone from a terror, to a dream dog.

He walks off the lead very well, he doesn't run off or out of house anymore, he isnt destructive anymore, great with other dogs, he dont mess in the house no more

Just a very calm, very cuddly dog

Hes amazing


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Great to get a positive update - sounds as if you have done a great job .


----------



## Glenbo (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks 

None of my problems in the first post of this thread are a problem anymore 

I didnt even need to take him to classes or anything either 

Just used the advice from here and from other people and its all worked wonders


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glenbo said:


> Thanks
> 
> None of my problems in the first post of this thread are a problem anymore
> 
> ...


Glad everything worked out and he is now settled.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

All the advice that you've received is good advice, the only thing that I can add is that in all aspects of your relationship with him you MUST lay down guidlines as to what is acceptable behaviour beyond which he must not go. I'm no 'behaviourist' I'm not even sure what they are, but I've trained a lot of good working dogs in my time without ever resorting to hard handling, but at the same time, if my dogs, regardless of age, overstep the mark they are reprimanded in no uncertain fashion. Sometimes you just have to be firm, I know it can be difficult with a 'cute' puppy but the pup has to know that the limitations you put on it should be adhered to.
Good luck, I'm sure things will only get better. Pete,


----------



## Glenbo (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks, things are good enough for me, hes perfect 

(and still 'puppy cute'...he looks like a baby labrador still)


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

That's brilliant news! Well done, you've obviously done a great job :thumbup:


----------

